
Needybot: A robot designed to need your help - vivekd
https://medium.com/the-lodge-at-w-k/feelin-ain-t-easy-bdcf30fcc3ba#.i90r3i5vo
======
theonekeith
also now open source: [http://make.needybot.io](http://make.needybot.io)

